

Java8 performance – No such thing as a free lunch - danielshaya
http://www.rationaljava.com/2015/01/java8-sorting-performance-pitfall.html

======
danielshaya
FYI I will be publishing an update to this post (hopefully this week) going
through in detail the causes of this performance issues.

~~~
danielshaya
Please see my update to this post:
[http://www.rationaljava.com/2015/01/java8-lambdas-sorting-
pe...](http://www.rationaljava.com/2015/01/java8-lambdas-sorting-
performance.html)

